

Treehouse launches Learning Adventures - ryancarson
http://teamtreehouse.com/learning-adventures

======
adrianmn
I recently finished their ruby foundations and build a basic app with rails
and they are both excellent.

Very well structured and a pleasant way to learn.

They could add more exercises though.

------
bryanlarsen
How many Canadians clicked through expecting this to be something relevant to
your preschool children? (Treehouse is the name of the TV channel for
preschool kids in Canada)

